# Our new adventure.....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

A very wise woman (from this forum) chatted with me yesterday and encouraged me to share in my new adventure, and the ups and downs it took to get here.....

I will start by saying that I have been owned by Havanese for more than 9 years now! Once Lily came into our home, there was no stopping the joy! And with each addition, we fell more and more in love with the breed As most of you know, I have been a member here on this forum for over 6 years now. I am an active member of Havanese Rescue and have posted over the years about our 11 wonderful fosters! I have two Havanese playdates a year (both of which are fundraisers), and this year, after many years of helping, am chairing the HRI Banquet/Auction at Nationals in Chicago. My Lexi and Logan are both certified therapy dogs and visit with nursing home residents, dementia patients, and are currently participating in a research project with Rutgers University to determine the benefits of therapy dogs with autistic children.

So.... you can see I love this breed!! The joy and love that these guys have given to us over the years, got me thinking years ago that I wanted to share that with others. Over 2 years ago I was blessed to have Laila come into our family. My intent was to start a breeding program. The UP was the excitement of this prospect - the DOWN was waiting till she was old enough and had all of her health testing. I swear that for the two years we health tested, I held my breath, as if my kids were taking a college entrance exam. This past October, Laila was given the green light. Baer, CERF, Patellas, Hips and CArdiac- all perfect!!!! 

Her first heat came at the end of November and after much discussion and consultation with my breeder, and other breeders, her (health tested) stud was chosen. The "breeding" was not an easy one and I did not think it was a success. A big disappointment to me, but knew we would have other opportunities. 2 weeks after the breeding, Laila started acting different. Nothing overt, but slight changes. More lovey dovey - not wanting to eat breakfast till 3 hours after her normal time. Everyone, including my vets said "you cant tell that they are pregnant until at least 4-5 weeks" - well I knew different!!! At 4 weeks I had an ultrasound done and we found she WAS pregnant with 2 puppies (that they could see). I was overjoyed and excited!!! Then began the prenatal care!

Laila was due to have an Xray and final check up last Wednesday (30th) but appeared to be in labor that am. We rushed to the vet, they did an xray (confirming only two pups) and said, nope, her temp is up, she is NOT in labor. I went home - and during the rest of the day , her temp fell. Thursday morning, she went into full labor. She first delivered a tiny little girl (2.7oz), who struggled a bit. Laila went into hard labor so fast to deliver the second that I worked on the little girl, who was struggling to breath. Joey was born 1/2 later 4.45 oz. Sadly the little girl continued to struggle to we rushed to the vets where they worked on her for over 1/2 hour - but sadly she did not make it. Her placenta had broken away too early. 
In one day to have such sadness and such joy! It was difficult! 

So now we have the task of raising this gorgeous singleton boy!! Then the concern of how a first time Mommy will be kicks in. For the rest of that day, and the entire night, I woke up every 1 1/2 hours and put him on to nurse. AT 5am MATERNAL INSTINCT kicked in!!! Laila has been the perfect mother ever since!! I am so so proud of her. 

So please welcome my sweet Joey (named after my grandfather) to our forum family !!

And Thank you dear friend for encouraging me to share our blessing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love his name! SO sad about little girl puppy, but Joey looks like a sweet little angel boy.
Are you sure you can't keep him??!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...what a love!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Oh Joey, I'm so sorry that you lost your sister, but I can tell that you are very loved. Thank you for sharing this, Laurie, it made me cry and smile at the same time.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Laurie!!! What a wonderful experience! It's one that most of us will never have -- so, thank you for sharing!! Knowing you, this was not undertaken on a whim -- and I'm sure that you did a great deal of research. Can't believe that pretty little Laila is a Mommy. And, although it's pretty hard to tell in just-born pictures, he's sure to be a real cutie-patooty!!! Can't wait until he's ready for visitors!!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Such sadness and joy at the same time! Who is the father?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the little boy! (And sorry for the loss of the little girl.)


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your Baby Boy, and tears for your baby girl....XXOO!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What an adventure! I know "you've got me on my knees "will be a great mom. And you a great breeder. Yay Joey.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to the world Joey...you are a beautiful boy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOWOWOOW!! COngratulations!! I can't even believe you went through all of this without keeping us up to date!!!! Will you be keeping Joey?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Boy Laurie that was a real experience with such sadness and also joy. In the picture he looks really white is he? I'm glad mom is doing good and congratulations!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a beauty he is!! So sorry for the loss of the little girl.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations to Laila, and Laurie. Very sorry about the little girl.
It will be fun to see Joey progress.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - we will not be keeping Joey - only because I will have to hire a divorce attorney if I do - ound: HUbby has been fantastic about 4 dogs, fostering, playdates & constant doggie talk - but keeping puppies I think is asking too much. Although.... he is quite "taken" with Joey


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing Laurie, and congratulations! I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but you sure do have such a cute little boy!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Joey is gorgeous Laurie! What an emotional experience you had your first time. 

I"m sure it will be hard to let him go but I know you will find the perfect family for this beautiful boy. Until then, I hope you will keep us updated with pictures as he grows.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the baby girl...that must have been hard. Congrats on little Joey!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Look at that sweet white perfection!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww Congratulations!!! Joey is such a pretty boy. I will love to see him growing here in the forum.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the world Joey, so sorry about your sister, hugs & kisses your way.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww look at that sweet face- Joey is beautiful.
Congratulations Laurie!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the world Joey. You are going to have a wonderful home.


----------



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

All life is fragile and a gift. Your puppy is adorable. Your dogs are lucky to be surrounded by so much love.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations Laurie on your grandson lol. You will make a wonderful breeder. Thanks for that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wanted to share this picture with you all. This is a product that I purchased last year at Nationals. 
It is a "Pupperton Pen" It was designed for me based on the size, wood and floor color that I wanted. The floor is a waterproof, vinyl type flooring that snaps onto the bottom of the wooden pen, that is SO easy to put together and take apart. You can choose what side you want the door to open on, or have no door at all! As you can see, I had the whelping box in there, an outside bed for Momma and her food an drink. Eventually will be a pen for Joey as he gets older. It is so perfect, because he can be with us in the family room at all times!!! 

Nemo hit last night - also attached is a picture of my back yard - but as you can see, Joey is Snug as a Bug in a Rug!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What an emotional roller coaster!You have a fabulous set up there.I think little pal Joey's prospective owns will have to go through some serious vetting,before you let that little bundle of joy go!The snow looks magical,but not so deep,we have been hearing all sorts of horror stories about all the snow,hope it is not too bad[I love snow!]


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing this. I have delivered several litters of puppies with different sizes of dogs and small dogs are by far the hardest. I'm so sorry you lost the girl. It's very sad. It's one of the hardest parts. The fun parts will be coming. That whelping pen is amazing! I can't wait to see how little Joey grows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like Joey is in the Taj Mahal! What a great start for Joey. Whoever gets Joey, is a lucky person. I bet he will be housebroken and well socialized! You go girl!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> This past October, Laila was given the green light. Baer, CERF, Patellas, Hips and CArdiac- all perfect!!!!


Congrats Laurie, he is a pretty little white boy. So did you ever start her in her show career? 
I was on OFA's web site and looking up Laila's health testing. You said that she passed all her health test, but don't see it all on OFA http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1543672#animal
just wondered what happen to the other test?

good luck in your new adventure


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Her original first tests were not posted on the site as the decision was not 100% that we were going to breed her. 
I have her earlier passing grades which I am happy to share with anyone inquiring for him!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wow that's cool, . It's good you've got four to help with the socialization. Here's an article on singletons you might like http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2011/02/socializing-the-singleton-puppy-a-swaggers-big-adventures/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

THANK YOU so much DAve!!! I had started to look up articles on singletons, and the more I read, the better!!! I know that they need "special attention"


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just seeing this. Congratulations on your darling little Joey! And I am so sorry about the little girl. My heart couldn't take the worry! Lucky little boy! Laila a mom - wow. I think of her as still being a cute little puppy! Looks like you have a great set-up!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila's night time crate is now on a table, right next to my bed, eye level so I can keep an eye on her and Joey at night in case they need me. 
Well.... I turn over this morning, and this is what greeted me.... 
Makes me fall farther in love with both of them!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG Laurie, that is so cute!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,
Congratulations! :kiss:

I can't even imagine what the Havanese world would be without you and your troop! :grouphug: 

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!! The last picture you posted is toooo precious.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a beautiful picture of mother and son. They both look so peaceful. It's really precious and so wonderful to wake up to. Being a singleton is not fun, I know because I'm one myself! Give him lots of love and attention. I got that and it was great. Good luck.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thumper said:


> Laurie,
> Congratulations! :kiss:
> 
> I can't even imagine what the Havanese world would be without you and your troop! :grouphug:
> ...


I couldn't have said it better Kara.

I adore this picture!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! Joey is a mini me! He looks just like her


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is one of the best most heart warming photos ever on the forum!Wonderful,looking forward to lots more like this please!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Love that precious picture of Joey and his mommy!
Congratulations on your new adventure. I'm sure it will be exciting and fun.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kara and Missy - that was very sweet of you to say! 

Interestingly enough, Laila was sable and born with a black head and dark brown body!


----------



## Cole Bear (Jan 3, 2013)

Laurie, Joey is so cute! I didn't know you were getting into breeding! I would like to eventually find a breeding partner for Cole, I think he would be an amazing stud. I would clone him if I could! He is the best! I would love your guidance on this. I know I need to start with the health testing... where do you go? I haven't found a vet here I love yet, we tried Hopewell and Belle Mead and didn't love either.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Laurief said:


> Laila's night time crate is now on a table, right next to my bed, eye level so I can keep an eye on her and Joey at night in case they need me.
> Well.... I turn over this morning, and this is what greeted me....
> Makes me fall farther in love with both of them!


That is the most adorable picture ever! 
Congrats on the baby boy. I'm so sorry for the loss of the baby girl.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh, I'd love to wake up to that scene!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such a great picture! He looks like someone I know  He has a special place in my heart since you know how I feel about singletons


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Laila's night time crate is now on a table, right next to my bed, eye level so I can keep an eye on her and Joey at night in case they need me.
> Well.... I turn over this morning, and this is what greeted me....
> Makes me fall farther in love with both of them!


 Laurie I think its time to start the divorce papers.ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Who carries Joey to the nighttime crate? You or Laila?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ME  It is one of my snuggle times with him as I carry him upstairs. Although I have to say that Laila lets me snuggle on him whenever I want, as long as she can see him, she is ok.. 

Hey Suzi - how about YOU mention it to hubby - ok?? lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet photo!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What a great story Laurie...so sorry about the little girl. You'll give any new pups a great start in life. Congratulations! Layla's colors have changed so! That picture is precious of Mommy and Joey. So glad you are living your dream. Have fun.

Hang in there Gabe!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Jan!!! Sure hope we see you guys this spring!

WE HAVE OPENED EYES!!! Woke up this morning to see this little guy, seeing me


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww, Hi Joey!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww...hi little one!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm white chocolate maybe?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so sweet.:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So adorable.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Precious boy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah!!! So cute


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Laurie, what a little sweetie! I can't believe Laila is old enough to be a mommy already - it seems like you just got her! Time does fly! I'm so sorry about Joey's little sister. Laila seems like a wonderful little mother and taking such good care of her little one. Congratulations! Do you think hubby will cave???


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How sweet. Love seeing puppy development.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish Kathie - but I am pretty sure that he won't  
that is ok though - I got into breeding because I wanted to share the joy of this wonderful breed - if I kept them all - I would not be sharing ound:

I am still deciding on "white Chocolate" MIssy- his nose pigment is coming in, but it is brown and not black. I guess time will tell


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Laurie thank you for sharing this adventure with us.
Joey is too cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yumm... white chocolate truffle (love those lindt balls) ... have to think of what I would name him just in case I come and steal him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY....*

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY FROM JOEY - WHO TURNED 2 WEEKS OLD TODAY. Enjoy his pictures from today.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day Joey!!! He's so cute and I love that picture of him with his mom. Laila looks wiped out!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy Valentine's. You sure are a cutie, Joey. Love seeing you relaxing with Mom. Thanks again, Laurie, for keeping us up to date. Love watching them grow.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely loving pics,just right for Valentines.Laila looks so like our Nellie,but I can't imagine Nellie as a mummy as she behaves like such a baby herself!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila always acted like a little puppy - so when she became a Mom and took to it so well, I was a little surprised, but so pleased. It will be interesting to see if she continues to be as lovey dovey as she was when she was pregnant - or if she will go back to her old bratty self


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is so interesting to hear,Nellie is very loving,really demands attention from DH and myself,to the point where she pushes poor Dizzie out of the way,she is also very lickie.I have to make sure Dizzie gets equal attention otherwise,she becomes possessive of us.She is a very needy and bossy little girl!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day, Joey! Welcome to the world.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a nice valentines day!!! loving loving loving this little guy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Laurie, keep em coming.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Does her milk supply get smaller with just one puppy or does she get engorged. I don't know why I thought of that?


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Joey is so sweet! I'm loving all the pictures


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzi - she does nto seem to be having any problems with her milk at this time. In fact, since he gets choice at the "milk bar" he is pretty fat! I guess that her body adjusts to how much mild he is consuming.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a beautiful little pup!!..reminds me of Whimsy when she was that age. Thanks for the updated pictures. Love the one of the two of them together! How sweet!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Soo exciting to watch him grow!! I hope I get to do this in the next few years!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Soooo, cute!!

IDK if I could breed havanese, I would be compelled to keep every puppy!! lol and I think if I had Joey in my house, I wouldn't get anything done at all because I'd be fawning over him all day long!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey has been "on the move"!! He is starting to really get around and about in the xpen. Not totally on his legs, but is so close! Of course after getting all over the pen - he is exhausted! here is a picture of him after a romp around the pen.

Great news - Joey has a new family!!! A Wonderful family from NY have fallen in love with Joey and he will be joining their family in April!!!


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

What a beautiful picture Joey is precious and what a lucky family they are to be awaiting this cutie!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Laurie, I LOVE that picture!

I noticed that he was listed as reserved and I am so happy to hear that he has a family!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations on finding a family for Joey!! But, it sure will be tough to say good-bye to him. At least he won't be too far away for visits -- and, by all means, we'll all hope he comes to the playdates!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweet dreams JoeyXxx.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad he's found his forever home. Bet you're going to mis him! Love watching him grow. Please keep sharing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear Joey is romping around and getting ready for this nice family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Laurie, tell the new owners, when they come to bring the Jaws of Life with them. They'll need them to get him out of your arms.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Baby Joey turned 3 weeks old today. He is really focusing on us when we talk to him - and he has started to walk. Check out his attempt to come out the pen!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Laurie, Joey is so cute!!! I see Laila is a very good mommy


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG, Laurie!! Hard to believe, but he's getting more beautiful!!!!!

It looks like Laila is trying to teach him to walk! -- or, is she trying to get him to go back in the pen? Whichever, she's really good at working with him to do things "right!!"

His new family better be really wonderful with him -- or there will be a line of us trying to take him from them! Better you than me, my friend, the jaws of life wouldn't be enough to get him away from me!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, he's growing up too fast! So precious! As is Mommy! She wants her baby back in his safe place!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the interaction with Laila at the nursery door wanting to protect him. Good thing he has a family, I predicted a line of forum folks at you front door clobbering to get him!
Joey is gorgeous.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is a priceless video of Joey and Laila. (With a guest appearance by Lilly) he is gorgeous!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Omg! Soo sweet!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to our beautiful world baby joey, your such a handsome boy I hope you will grow healthy and brave dog!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! He is so cute Laurie. I love seeing Laila interact with him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:baby:Joey is getting so big and brave! Mom is very protective and loving. I wounder if its hard on them when their baby's leave?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Joey looks to be a very good size for just 3 weeks old!What do the others think of him?Is Laila very protective with him?
Time is going by so fast,but I bet it is dragging for the family who are waiting for him!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the way Laila flips his little rear end up and growls at Lily to leave her baby alone. The pics and the videos are the best. Please keep them coming, Laurie, and thank you.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the journey and Joey with all of us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just caught up with the entire thread....did not know this was going to be a baby thread! He is sooooooooooo cute! Love that shadow picture the best! Who is the father (coloring of the father)? Will you stay in with the breeding duties?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The Daddy is black and white - and yes! Laila had a great pregnancy, easy delivery and is a great Mommy - so we will continue breeding her until one of those things changes, or she is too old  

I have to express my frustration at Laila's coat! She HATES to be groomed, so I have not bee brushing her alot which she is doing her MOmmy job - but she was getting SO matted by laying around while nursing, and with Joey crawling all over her and sleeping on her. I had to buzz her down!!! She seems to love it!!! Although she now needs a sweater to be outside in our cold NJ weather. 

Here are pictures of her before and after! Joey is not able to climb into the pea pod bed, so they are spending lots of time in there.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I LIKE Laila's cut! She looks so much more comfortable. Of course, I'm quite a fan of a "puppy cut." Did you "buzz her down" yourself?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Lorraine - I do all my own grooming! she was not a happy camper while it was happening, but she is running around like a little puppy now.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

All four of your pups always look great!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Her haircut looks wonderful and the picture of her and Joey together is precious.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job on the groom! You are so blessed to have so many babies to groom. Are they all in puppy cuts, medium cuts, or long cuts? I miss not using the clippers, I am getting antsy again about grooming Dexter down in the Spring. 

Keep up with the baby pictures, we love them all. Anyone we know who might be the new Momma, like on the forum? Or close by you in the neighborhood so you can keep an eye on this little baby?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What great pictures and video, Laurie! Joey is a little doll! I love the picture of him sleeping and then the one with his mommy snuggled up in the pea pod. You did a great job on Laila and she looks like she feels so much better. Remember wanting an "easy" cut when you were a new mom? Mine was a ponytail.......haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Kathie, I actually cut my long hair VERY short when my oldest son was born! So Yes I remember!!!! 
Linda, the new family live 2 hours north of me, but have promised to bring him down for playdates!! I did tell her about the forum, but not sure if she joined or even checked it out. I will have to ask her. 

I keep Logan in long coat, and Lexi is usually in long coat. I usually buzz each of them once a year, and then they grown in the rest of the year. Lexi got her buzz about a month ago so she is short, but Logan is still in long coat. I keep them long simply because they are both therapy dogs, and the residents that we visit, just LOVE their coats and it makes them more hugable! Lily and Laila have very curly coats so it is easier to keep them shorter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey turns 4 weeks old tomorrow and I will try to post pics but wanted to share this video of him getting his first toy! He is really moving around a lot, and playing lots!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's SO cute! I love it when he wags his tail and knocks himself over!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I <3 Joey!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

He's adorable and growing so fast.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful baby dog!!! Be still my heart!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in Joey overload! Can't tell you how much I'm enjoying him -- and YOU are right there with him!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our JO-Bear is 4 weeks old today!! It is just so hard to believe that he has been here for 4 weeks already. 

Here are a few pictures I took today of him. His tail is so kinky curly!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's beautiful, Laurie. Love the little tufts of hair he's growing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

boy oh boy he's darling!! I love that expression, so sweet and innocent like he has yet to discover toilet paper!!!.. ound:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sigh... I was just about to poke you for more pictures... And there they are. He is gorgeous. What color are his eyes? They look black.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet little face! He is so cute!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats and what a cutie!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute as can be!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

His tail is like a chocolate treat we have in the UK,called a Walnut Whip.Don't know if you have the same in the USA?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So precious!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Clare, I dont think we have them here. To me it looks like a vanilla chocolate ice cream cone, that they twirl on top of the cone. 

Either way - he is YUMMY!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How about a video!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He is so adorable and cuddly looking! I love him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda - you wanted a video??

Laila is the perfect Mommy - she is still a puppy at heart!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Laurie, that's awesome! Guess it doesn't matter that Joey doesn't have any siblings, when he has a Mom who plays like one. He's a lucky little guy and was right in ther giving it back. I really enjoyed that video. Keep them coming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am GFETE!!!!! what sweethearts!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute! She's the perfect mommy for him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was so much fun to watch! Laila is making sure he doesn't miss out on any wrestle mania since he doesn't have siblings!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Both videos were terrific! Joey's toys are as big as him and Laila looks like a fun mommy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Linda - you wanted a video??
> 
> Laila is the perfect Mommy - she is still a puppy at heart!!


He is so cute and looks almost as big as Mommy..lol.. She is so cute too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WE were concerned that she might not be a good Mommy since she is such a "puppy" at heart. Well we were so wrong!!! Not only is she so nurturing and protective, but also a great playmate!!! 

I was so excited today. Mornings are Joey's most active/playful times. I leave the pen door open so he can go in and out and romp around. He played for a bit, ran back into the xpen and onto the Potty Park grass pad and peed!!! I was so proud!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a wonderful Mummy!I wonder if she would be as playful if she had 5 or 6 pups!I hope she doesn't miss him too much when he goes to his new home.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How much fun is that! He is getting so big!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I love the video Laurie. They are so cute together!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see Joey is doing so well! :thumb:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

That is unbelievably cute!! I love that little guy but am also so impressed with Mama


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey turned 5 weeks old! He is starting on food - Mush really  
His teeth are coming in so we need to work on his chewing.

Here is a video of him playing with Auntie Lexi.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the Videos! I love it when Joey loses his balance and topples over, too cute. Keep them coming!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, they are so cute playing together. Lexi still needs to figure out how to not sit on him LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks again, Laurie. Love the way he hops along and has so many relatives to play with him. He seems like a happy little guy even when being rolled on by his auntie. Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Enjoying seeing Joey playing and running


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a happy little fellow!Love the video.Thank you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Love him. And love Lexi.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Omg! Such a cute video! It really gives me puppy fever! He is soooo cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Too cute! I love videos of Joey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MY sweet Joey Bear is 6 weeks old already! I cannot believe how fast this time went! I have 4 more wonderful weeks with him!! 
He is VERY playful now! Mommas does not like to nurse him much anymore, as his teeth are coming in! He gets his shots next week!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, he's so cute and fluffy. He looks very cuddly. Enjoy the next four weeks with him. It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet face- Joey is just adorable. 
Enjoy the next four weeks with him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little bundle of fluff! I know you are enjoying every precious moment with him! If you could only slow down time for the next four weeks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is such a stunning boy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Joey has a sweet little face,and he is doing the Havaneses head tilt.Will his new family keep his name or are they going to rename him?If so do you know what they are going to call him.Oh I suppose if you did you would be calling him by it already!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very happy to say that they are keeping his name!! He knows his name for sure - so he has one less thing to learn. Now if I can get him to potty where I want him to - then we would be great. He is trying, in the morning he ALWAYS potties on the pad, but he is not consistant. Lots of learning to do in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey turned 7 weeks today! He got his first bath (which he did not like at all!), and is now just a sweet fluff ball. He goes for his first set of shots tomorrow, I will be so sad to see it happen


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh the sad bath face.
Hope his vet visit goes easy.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Our new adventure*



Laurief said:


> Joey turned 7 weeks today! He got his first bath (which he did not like at all!), and is now just a sweet fluff ball. He goes for his first set of shots tomorrow, I will be so sad to see it happen


What a pathetic little face! Oh, Mommy, how could you? Looks like he's going through torture. Love the final fluff ball look, though. It seems as though he's grown up too fast. Enjoy his last weeks with you. So sad!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...poor boy. He's got the "poor me" look down pat!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He grew up much too quickly, Laurie! Such a cutie!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope he returns for the playdate so we can meet him.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Joey's growing so fast! 

Poor baby in the bath  He looks like an adorable fluffball afterwords though.

I'm glad his new family is keeping his name, I know it has special meaning.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mom, can't you see that I'm all wet?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is his personality like?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! But you are so mean to have given him a bath! He doesn't look very happy with you


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor little wet puppy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, he is a very friendly playful guy! LOVES LOVES LOVES TP, and paper towels (a true Havanese). He plays with toys when by himself and is getting more independent. He actually figured out it was ok to come off the carpet, and go onto the marble floor in the foyer and then to the hardwood in the kitchen. It is funny to see him maneuver new floor types. He is very cuddly when he is tired, but if it is playtime, he wants down on the floor! He is doing fantastic with the other dogs, and he will be visiting with some children this coming week. So he is getting good socialization. I vacuumed the carpet around his pen today, and after hiding at first, he ventured out to meet the machine - good sign. He is NOT afraid of any sounds - and sleeps thru many loud noises. 
All in all - he is a reallly good boy!!!! 
I cannot believe how fast these 7 weeks went. It seems like yesterday that he was in the whelping box.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep us posted. He is the cutest and you have spoiled him rotten.  We know how little babies are.....Hope your new owner keeps us posted with some pictures. We will be all sad when he leaves your house.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Laurie, I hope he is staying local and we can meet him at the playdate. My husband has been showing me pictures of pups he finds on the internet. The last one was from a puppy mill. I had to spend a few hours educating him on reputable breeders and health testing. I totally lucked out when I got Lily. She came from a very reputable breeder who did all of her testing and was very well respected in the Havanese community. I hope you continue on with breeding your little girl and bringing more beautiful little pups like Joey into the world. If only we could find a way to put a stop to pet shop puppies and puppy mills. See you in June and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks! Joey will be living 2 hours north of us, in NY. I hope and pray that he and his wonderful family are able to come to the playdates! 

And yes we will be continuing with Laila and our breeding program. If the results are as good as Joey - how could I stop??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww. He doesn't even look like a puppy in that wet photo... He looks just like Jasper when wet. I can't believe he is 7 weeks already.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lorraine & Beau came for a fun visit today... and of course, Lorraine took some fantastic pictures .... it was a sunny fairly warm day - and we expect 4-6 inches of snow tomorrow, so I am glad that Joey got to play outside for a little bit.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie-pie! Nice pix, Lorraine!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, he gets cuter every time we see him. What a little love he is.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhhhh, oh my gosh, HOW are you ever going to let him go!???


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Joey is getting so big! And is learning so much! Seven weeks already I cant believe how fast time fly's. Do you think being an only child he is learning as much from just having his mom and your family? Things like not biting as hard? The next few weeks are very important in his development you will have a lot of fun I'm sure.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Lorraine & Beau came for a fun visit today... and of course, Lorraine took some fantastic pictures .... it was a sunny fairly warm day - and we expect 4-6 inches of snow tomorrow, so I am glad that Joey got to play outside for a little bit.


_Beautiful pics_


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzi, 
He actually has been doing very well with his biting. He is learning from the 4 L's , and from us yelping when he does. He loves to play with toys, so isnt into biting people (yet....) He will be having a weekend playdate with other puppies his age before he goes to his home - so that will help as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Suzi,
> He actually has been doing very well with his biting. He is learning from the 4 L's , and from us yelping when he does. He loves to play with toys, so isnt into biting people (yet....) He will be having a weekend playdate with other puppies his age before he goes to his home - so that will help as well.


Laurie, I think it must be. A HUGE help with a singleton that you have a bunch of other dogs right there to help raise him. It also sounds like you are putting a lot of thought into making up for what he might miss by not having siblings. Joey is a lucky pup, and his new owners will be lucky to have him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Karen, when we found he would be as singleton, I knew we had to step up and give him a little "more" than a pup who has lots of siblings. He is just doing wonderful! 

AND......I am SHOCKED that he is 8 weeks old today!!!!! I cannot believe that it has been 2 months since this little sweet thing came into our lives!! 
He has been playing outside and LOVING IT!!! He chases the big dogs all over the place - then settles in the grab some mulch - then chases some more - then wrestles with Mommy - then runs some more -- Here are a few pictures of him today, playing outside. The last one of is Tushie is one of my favorites!

Sadly - I only have two more weeks with him  But and thrilled that his new family is so excited to have him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable!!! He looks like his hair is growing faster than poor mom's too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He is such a cute little fluff ball. I'm sure you're going to miss him so much. Hopefully you'll get him to visit very now and then. Be strong!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Sweet Boy and great pics I haven't posted much but have followed and will miss the little guy. Maybe the new owners will join the forum?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too hope that the new owners will join! They know about the forum and have "peeked " around:behindsofa: so hopefully we will all get to see him grow


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tell the new owners auntie missy just has to watch Laila's first born grow up! So they just have to join the forum


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Joey's coat looks so profuse!I bet he is as soft as butter to snuggle.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh My. What a darling little guy he has become. I love tushi photos too! And his is quite cute! Does his new family have other dog(s)? I think I have said this before - I could never breed dogs because I wouldn't be able to let them go.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Laurie, he is just precious! It sounds like he is a well-rounded little fella and doing all the right things. I am another who hopes his new owners will join the forum so we can continue to see him and his cute tush!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just could not resist taking this picture. I peeked into his pen, and he had fallen asleep in his food bowl - silly little boy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my. That must have been one tired puppy. It made me smile.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

ha ha Silly puppy! So cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

SMILE!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Food glorious food!Only dreaming.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, I guess Joey is getting ready?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Joey is getting ready for his new family!! He learned to go up the stairs today, he is drinking out of the big pups water bottle - and sleeping by himself in a crate. I will try to post some pictures tomorrow - when he is at his "playdate" with a couple other puppies for the weekend.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I sure hope his new family will keep up posted with how he is doing. I would have the hardest time Laurie especially because he was the only pup. Its probably a good thing someone wanted him early so you have had time to not even tempt yourself into what would it be 6 Havanese?  He is so darn cute.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Any update on how Joey is doing or adapting? Pick-up went easy?
I have been thinking about you and Laila all week!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How are you all feeling,has Joey gone to his new family yet?Hope all is well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My sweet angel :angel: goes to his new family tomorrow!!! I am getting a little melancholy but am so excited to see the smiles on his new family's faces.
JOey has had diarrhea this week, which the vet feels is due to him eating something outside, after many tests. He is much better today. 

I think Laila will miss having him as a playmate, more than her baby. She and JOey just play, chase, play, wrestle and chase some more - ALL day long!!! 

So we will see how tomorrow goes. I am sure I will shed a few tears, but not until they leave with him


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tell them we EXPECT to hear all about Joey growing up here on the forum!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Laurie, I feel so sad for you and Laila, but I'm sure Joey will adjust and have a happy life, in his new forever home. You and Laila have given him such a great start in life. It must be harder for you as he was a singleton and I'm sure you become more attached when there is only one. Chin up and we'll all be thinking of you and Joey. Please encourage his new family to join us so that we can watch him grow into the handsome guy I'm sure he will be. Do you have any final pictures for us?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The best of luck for tomorrow!Hope this is the first of many puppies you see going to grateful happy families.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys - yes I am attached to him, but I went into breeding because I wanted to share this wonderful breed with others, and I cant do that if I keep them all 

I will try to get pics tomorrow when they pick him up. He is due for a good bath first thing in the morning so he is fresh and fluffy for them. 

Here is a picture of him the other day. He crawled up onto the raised bed that is by the fireplace.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Little sweet heart!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks so cute and comfy in that photo. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bye, Little Joey! We'll all miss you!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Laurie, I know it will be bittersweet. It went so fast!

Good Luck little Joey, I hope you have a beautiful life


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thinking of you . . . and Joey. You should be very proud of what you (and Laila) have accomplished. 
His new family is very lucky! :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well this adventure has come to an end. JOey went to his new family today! 
They are just so excited about him - and I know that he will be a very very loved puppy. 
First he got his bath - to make him fluffy & sweet smelling 
The next is a picture of his new family - but 5 year old Dani is missing - she stayed home with Grandmom - and will be so excited when they arrive home with him.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How are you doing, Laurie, now that your "first born" has left the nest? I imagine there is a hole in your heart but also joy knowing that he will be loved by his new family. I shed a tear over this, as I feel as though Joey belongs to all of us.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:hug::wave:Bye Joey


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

:hug::hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the good news is that we ALL will get to see Joey grow up as his new family joined the forum! They are having some technical difficulties signing on but I am sure we will hear from them soon  :clap2:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How sweet Joey looks in his towel.

Nice family, Joey will surely have fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww. Happy home coming sweet Joey. Good job raising your first born Laila and Laurie! What a special adventure. I know there will be more Laurie. But Joey will always be your first born. 

How nice that his family will join the forum, and that they will have this thread to see.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohhhhhh - sad and happy day for you. He will make that family so happy, just look at the expression on the boy's face! I enjoyed following little Joey's first few weeks of life. Thank you for sharing and I look forward to hearing more about him at his forever home!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Well the good news is that we ALL will get to see Joey grow up as his new family joined the forum! They are having some technical difficulties signing on but I am sure we will hear from them soon  :clap2:


That is great news, Laurie! They are a lucky family to be getting that boy. I may have asked this in the past - I can't remember - but do they live somewhat near you that they can come for play dates? When I read how much he and Laila played together, I cried for Laila. Not so much for you, because you are the one who sent him away!! ound: Seriously, it must be a good feeling to know he is going to a family where he will be so loved and now you will be able to watch him on the forum too. :israel:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Well the good news is that we ALL will get to see Joey grow up as his new family joined the forum! They are having some technical difficulties signing on but I am sure we will hear from them soon  :clap2:


Yay!!! Looks like a great family for him, and it's so great that we can all keep in touch!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH so happy Joey's family is joining the forum! Yay! Must have been so hard saying bye to your baby!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They live about 1 1/2 hours away and have promised that they will attend my playdates if they are able! I am so happy about that!!!!!! Laila did look for JOey today, but gave up after a little while. It was strange waking up this am, not having to rush outside for potty. 
I got an update last night - he gobbled down his dinner - and was doing fantastic. 
I am very proud of my first baby!!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I am so happy for Joey and his new family! You did a great job getting him to this point and now they have a wealthy of information and support from the forum to continue to help him along the way. I do hope they make it to the Playdate! It has been an amazing journey and just the beginning of many Hillsborough Havanese. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:bounce:

Looking forward to keeping up with Joey, he's quite a celebrity here on the forum. I hope you warned the family when they make their first post they might be inundated!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's great I'm happy we get to have Joey and his new family here.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I sure hope they post pics soon. I am missing that little guy already....as I'm sure you are! You did a great job raising him


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

For anyone wishing to keep up on Joey, 
His new Mommy has posted a new thread calkled "Joey's adventure continues" 

Welcome Kara!!!!


----------

